# Teamspeak - Mikro und Boxen gleichzeitig?



## outsider1812 (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!

Habe meine Creative X-Fi Gamer Soundkarte an ein hochwertiges 5.1-System angeschlossen.
Zudem habe ich noch ein günstiges Stereo-Headset mit Mikro.

MP-Shooter spiele ich natürlich am liebsten mit dem Surround-System, da ich dort die bessere Gegner-Ortung habe und natürlich wegen dem ordentlichen "Wumms" 

Da ich bei BF3 u.ä. auch mal ganz gerne Teamspeak ausprobieren würde, frage ich mich, ob ich bei Verwendung eines vernünftigen (Richt-)Mikrofons Probleme bei gleichzeitiger Nutzung der 5.1-Anlage hätte, z.B. Rückkopplung o.ä.
Anmerkung: Das Mikro würde in unmittelbarer Nähe vor den Front-Speakern stehen... (Schreibtisch) 

Würde nämlich nur ungerne auf das Stereo-Headset ausweichen.

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?
Danke!


----------



## Metalic (21. Dezember 2012)

Rückkopplungen wird es eigentlich nicht geben, aber die Leute im Ts hören immer den "Wumms" deiner Anlage wenn du etwas sagst, vorrausgetzt du hast Push-to-talk an und kein dauerhaftes senden.


----------



## Research (22. Dezember 2012)

Mach es nicht. Die Anderen werden immer mithören.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (23. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du das Micro zum sprechen nutzt und als Soundwiedergabe die Boxen, werden die Mitspieler den Anlagensound mithören.

Push to talk ist eigentlich die einzige Lösung, aber push to talk beim Zocken wird unglaublich nervig. Du kannst natürlich wie die ESL Profis 2 Headsets nutzen, 1 davon für Noise Cancelling 

Was spricht gegen ein gutes Headset, wenn du TS nutzen willst ?


----------



## joel3214 (23. Dezember 2012)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Du kannst natürlich wie die ESL Profis 2 Headsets nutzen, 1 davon für Noise Cancelling


 
Frage mal schnell was dazwischen.
Kannst du mehr darüber erzählen?
Habe das gleiche Problem wie der Thread ersteller nur müssen meine ts Partner da halt durch xD


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (23. Dezember 2012)

Na, ich habe mich früher oft gefragt, warum die Zocker bei ESL usw. ist auch egal wo, ein paar Kopfhörer auf dem Kopf haben und ein Weiteres um den Nacken. Hat sich dann später erklärt, dass die 2ten Kopfhörer für Noise Cancelling genutzt werden.

Aber wenn du das wirklich vor hast, würde ich mir die Mühe nicht machen und gleich gute Kopfhörer holen, die haben alle Noise Cancelling verbaut und das reicht für Heimzwecke absolut. 

Die ESL Leute brauchen dann ein weiteres Paar, weil die Umgebung eben mehr Lärm macht und alle 5 bis "x" Mitglieder gleichzeitig was labern. 

Um das Zuhause umzusetzen, brauchste 2 Kopfhörer, 1 weitere Soundkarte, wo nur Line In (glaube das war es) geschaltet wird und dann natürlich die Software Kalibrierung - das wird auf jeden Fall teuer, als einfach Kopfhörer zu holen.

Ich hatte mal vor langer Zeit, als ich am Zocken war und Zeit hatte, diese Idee auch, aber die Kosten rechtfertigen nicht den Nutzen


----------



## soth (23. Dezember 2012)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Aber wenn du das wirklich vor hast, würde ich mir die Mühe nicht machen  und gleich gute Kopfhörer holen, die haben alle Noise Cancelling verbaut  und das reicht für Heimzwecke absolut.


Gute Kopfhörer haben kein Noise-Cancelling, sondern nur spezielle Modelle und die sind meist klanglich nicht wirklich top!
Das nützt aber auch nur etwas, bei monotonen Geräuschen, den Rest rauszufiltern würde viel Rechenleistung benötigen!



Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Um das Zuhause umzusetzen, brauchste 2 Kopfhörer, 1 weitere Soundkarte,  wo nur Line In (glaube das war es) geschaltet wird und dann natürlich  die Software Kalibrierung - das wird auf jeden Fall teuer


2 Soundkarten braucht man nicht! Wozu auch? Du benötigst einen Line-In/"Mikrofonanschluss" für das Mikrofon des einen Headsets und einen Ausgang für den Kopfhörerteil des anderen Headsets...
Software Kalibrierung  Wozu und was willst du da kalibrieren?

Und was soll Noise Canceling bei Kopfhörern mit Rauschunterdrückung und Hintergrundgeräuschfilterung beim Mikrofon zu tun haben?




Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Na, ich habe mich früher oft gefragt, warum  die Zocker bei ESL usw. ist auch egal wo, ein paar Kopfhörer auf dem  Kopf haben und ein Weiteres um den Nacken.


Doppelte Werbeeinnahmen


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (24. Dezember 2012)

Kalibrieren im Sinne von ein Headset auf Geräusche im "Mundbereich" einstellen und das andere Headset auf Canceln von Umgebungsgeräuschen


----------



## joel3214 (25. Dezember 2012)

Da ich eh 2 soundkarten habe und noch ein mic rumliegt werde ich das mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Dezember 2012)

Findest im Internet genug Anleitungen, wie das funktioniert, aber wie gesagt - aus meiner Sicht zu viel Aufwand


----------



## timbodeluxe (21. Mai 2013)

Sorry dass ich den Thread hier nochmal aufleben lasse, aber lese hier fast nur Bullshit (Noise-Cancelling geht schon in die richtige Richtung, ist aber glaube auch nicht exakt das, wonach wir suchen. Kann sein, dass ich mich irre, aber meiner Meinung nach geht es dabei doch eher um Kopfhörer und Geräusche von außen).

Alles was der Threadersteller möchte geht mit einer stinknormalen Onboard-Soundkarte. Habe hier das Mainboard Asus M3N72-D mit Realtek-Audio-Chipsatz und ein Tischmikrofon von Logitech. In der passenden Treiber-Software (Realtek HD Audio-Manager) gibt es unter den Mikrofon-Einstellungen die Option "Nachhallunterdrückung". Einmal aktiviert kann ich über meine Boxen bald in Discolautstärke Musik hören, Spiele spielen, die Teamspeak-Kollegen hören oder auch alles zusammen, ohne dass irgendjemand auf der anderen Seite etwas davon mitbekommt. Die Unterdrückung funktioniert allerdings nur solange Mikrofon und Soundsignal über eben diese Onboard-Karte laufen. 

Leider habe ich aber auch an dieser Konfiguration noch etwas auszusetzen. Und zwar ist mir das Mikrofon einfach etwas zu leise bzw. wenn stark verstärkt verrauscht und nimmt meine Tastengeräusche etwas zu laut mit auf.
Da mir eine teure Richtmikro-Vorverstärker-Kombination etwas zu teuer war, und ich zudem noch eine Webcam wollte, habe ich mir noch eine USB-Webcam mit Mikrofon von Logitech zugelegt. Diese wird oben auf dem Monitor positioniert, hört sich vom Klang um einiges besser an, als das Tischmikrofon und nimmt durch den größeren Abstand zur Tastatur deren Geräusche auch nicht so stark auf. Nur klappt es so eben nicht mehr mit der Nachhall(Echo)-Unterdrückung, da die USB-Webcam-Mikro-Kombination auch als eigenständige Soundkarte fungiert.
Hatte schon die Idee mit der Software "JACK Audio Connection Kit" das Soundsignal der USB-Webcam auf den Mikrofoneingang der Realtek-Onboard-Karte zu routen, dies klappt allerdings nicht, da man in der Software wohl nur Input zu Output ein und derselben Karte routen kann.

Von daher könnte ich mir folgende weitere Lösungen vorstellen (bitte um Vorschläge diesbezüglich):
1. Eine Soundkarte mit ordentlichem Mikrofonverstärker (egal ob intern oder extern), die die selbe Funktion (Echo/Nachhall-Unterdrückung des Output-Signals) wie der Realtek Chipsatz bietet.
2. Ein ordentliches Mikrofon + Verstärker, welche ich dann an den Eingang der Realtek-Onboard-Karte anschließe
3. Eine Softwarelösung, die das Mikrofonsignal meiner USB-Webcam auf den Mikrofoneingang der Realtek-Onboard-Karte routet.

(4. Da ich eigentlich nur Stereo nutze, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es möglich sein müsste, das Signal der USB-Webcam z.B. über den Rear-Output der Realtek-Onboard-Karte auszugeben und diesen dann per Klinke-Kabel wieder direkt in den Mikrofoneingang der Realtek zu leiten. Da kenn ich mich aber zu wenig aus. Könnte auch sein, dass dadurch unschöne Schleifen oder Störsignale entstehen.)

Und NEIN, ich möchte kein Headset und auch keine Kopfhörer benutzen! Ein bisschen Luxus muss doch wohl möglich sein, wenn man schon eine ordentliche Anlage hat  Finds auch einfach super, wenn es sich so anhört, als säßen die Leute mit mir im gleichen Raum. Wenn sich doch nur alle so viele Gedanken über den Klang ihrer Mikrofone machen würden ...


----------

